# Blueberries and bees



## MountainCamp (Apr 12, 2002)

Try moving the bees to another site for a short time before the blueberry bloom. Then move them into the blueberries after they have started to bloom.
The odds are there is something blooming that they are already workig when the blueberries come on and they stay with that source.
When you move them back they have to start a nectar search and will find the blueberries.


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

From my reading: Blueberry honey is of such low quality that it is usually sold for baking. Bees will work anything else before blueberries. They must really overload the bee population in the commercial patches to get pollination. Perhaps things shake out a little differently when all you can see are blueberries for miles.

Dickm


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I spoke to commercial blueberry grower in New Jersey last year about their experiences with honeybee pollination. I was just curious, as I'm not in the pollination business. They seemed overall dissatisfied with the performance of the honeybees they rent and even used the term "lazy honey bees". They further told me that they encourage carpenter bee populations by keeping piles of cut wood around the perimeter of their property.

FWIW, while there, I did buy some local blueberry honey, although not all that notable, I would not consider it low quality. It was good - not great.


----------



## The7Cs (Apr 25, 2005)

For what it's worth, we bought our hives and put them in place while our blueberries were still blooming. Watching the bushes, we saw lots of big fat black and yellow B-52 bees (bumble or carpenter? I'm not the right one to ask on that.).... The big bees are responsible for pollinating the blueberries. The honey bees completely ignored them, and seemed to prefer clover and dandilions.

It does appear, however, that if our swimming pool produced fruit, it would be the best-polinated thing in the yard. The girls sure do love to have regular pool parties, and totally ignore their "designated" water source.


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

Bumble bees seem to work a lot more things. We have many, many rhodies (sp?) that the honey bees never come near, but my kids know better than to mess with the flowers - odds are there's a bumble in every one of them. Some look as as large as my thumb, some almost the size of a honey bee.

Mason bees as well seem to be very active on things the honeybees aren't working. 

Now, dandelions - my bees love dandelions. Our neighbors moved out a month ago, and my bees are everywhere in their yard. The new neighbors move in soon, and I'm going to be sorry when they mow.


----------



## rjshimmel (Oct 16, 2003)

Hi all,
I have seen honeybess on low wild ground cover blueberries, called rabbiteye around here. I have never seen them on low or high bush types.
The blueberries in Maine are the low ground cover types.afaik


----------



## beegee (Jun 3, 2003)

I had my hives right in the middle of my wife's blueberry patch. The bumblebees and other bees, wasps, etc., were working the blueberries and the honeybees were off doing something else. Blueberry honey isn't all that good anyway. The blueberries are among the best of all berries for including antioxidants in your diet. 

We have blackberries in bloom right now and I saw one bee working the blossoms. There were scores of little waspy-looking things and some little bees, but only one honeybee. We also have poplar in bloom and white clover and dandelion, so I guess they'll work whatever is closest and most abundant and easiest. Cotton, clover and poplar are my biggest bee crops. If I ever get enough bees to make it worthwhile, I'll move mine down to the coast to get gallberry honey.


----------



## Curry (Sep 22, 2003)

On a farm, I've got 16 hives on about 4 acres of blueberries. Even with those high number of hives per acre, the guy that owns the farm said he saw some bees on the blueberries, but mostly bumblebees... so I doubt there even is such thing as true "blueberry honey". My bees didn't get any surplus from the blueberries. They also barely worked the stawberries which bloomed next, because the blackberries started blooming about the same time. I know the grower is a little disappointed in the strawberry pollination (he commented some were mis-shapen), but I don't charge him anything so...

My bees are starting to get some surplus on the blackberries at least- just not as much as I had hoped.


----------



## TheCrazyBeeMan (Oct 8, 2004)

I have my bees in blueberries as well and have seen some on the flowers but noticed many were going to other plants for their food. I dont blame them they are doing what they are supposed to do (get the best food they can) I can not begrudge them anymore than a child choosing candy instead of lettuce. The point that matters for me is that the bees are doing their best and thats enough for me. With cranberries they use a spray to get the bees to pollinate so if they want good pollination on blueberries than maybe that could be the solution for the growers. Or the farmers could stop spraying everything and maybe they could get what they need naturally but I doubt they will do that anytime soon.


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

on our blue berry farm the bees pollinate the bushes very well. Also we know lots of growers and other beekeepers that rent hives, all pollinate the blue berrys fine. It is not unusual to see 10 bees on a plant in the main flow. just make sure there are not so many wild flowers around. if you have any questions just ask us.


----------



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

I rent bees to some strawberry grower's,It is best to wait 4-5 days after the first bloom before you place the hives out.maybe the same with the blueberry's.


----------



## MeadMan (Feb 28, 2005)

My boss, last year put 60 colonies on a blubery farm and has been doing so for almost 9 years. The farmers are happy and he gets a good yield while they are there, about 2 weeks. I haven't tasted the honey but I know it is sought after in some meadmaking circles so it can't be that low of quality.


----------



## jnbgcpd (Apr 10, 2004)

I was around our bluberries yesterday and noticed many honey bees working them! This is the first time in 4 years I ever have noticed more than 1 or 2 bees on them. As for the carpenter bees, they are always on them. The honey bees today were covering them up even with the tulip poplar flow starting.


----------



## Jim Williamson (Feb 16, 2006)

Here's a link to an interesting study done by the University of Georgia reagarding honeybee polination of blueberries.

http://www.ent.uga.edu/bees/Publications/honey_bee_pollination.pdf


----------



## Jim Williamson (Feb 16, 2006)

Here's a couple more.

http://www.ent.uga.edu/bees/Publications/nectar_robbing.pdf

http://www.ent.uga.edu/bees/Publications/net_energetic.pdf


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

Hey Powernapper and all,

Where do you get all those varieties of blueberry bushes?? I've been trying to find some that are winter hardy for my area. Any ideas?? Sorry to change the subject...let's see... My bees hardly pollenate the blueberry bushes that I do have. I was thinking if I had more bushes they might just start though, what do you think??


----------



## chillardbee (May 26, 2005)

here in BC we have lots of blueberries, i've got hives out in pollination now. I remember one year when we were pollenating a 20 acre feild we were doing an inspection on the bees and supering up while the blueberry grower was mowing the grass between the rows and i noticed his tractor was shiny as if it were wet. later i found out that it was wet...with nectar of course it dried out so it was very sticky.

it is possible to get honey off blueberries but like any other flow you need volume. even 1 hive to the acre will do it. i remember quit often being able to take a nuc off of each colony in the blue berries and we'd still get a crop (2 or 3 dadants)of honey. soil composition and enviroment also plays a roll in wether blue berries are goin to produce nectar, quit often you see blueberry growers putting heaps of saw dust along the rows at the base of the plants becuase they like the acidic soil it produces. i've always noticed more honey from sawdust treated blueberries then the was that were bare.

i think i'm going to plant a few blueberry bush here soon, some raspberries too.


----------



## GeeBeeNC (Aug 23, 2005)

http://www.danfinch.com/

Great source for blueberry plants based in North Carolina


----------



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

Cyndi,
Just do an internet search for 'Henry Fields'. They have about 8 - 12 different varieties of blueberries you can order online. Prices aren't too bad either.


----------



## GeeBeeNC (Aug 23, 2005)

From the website:

Finch Blueberry Nursery is located in eastern central North Carolina on land that is well suited for growing both the southern and northern blueberry families. Started over 50 years ago by Jack Finch, Finch Nursery is now one of the largest and oldest suppliers of blueberry plants in the world. Jack's son, Dan, now runs the nursery, shipping blueberry plants to South America and Europe, as well as throughout North America. Experience, research, and dedication to growing healthy, disease-resistant, blueberry plants assures consumers of receiving quality plants and expert advice for successfully growing luscious blueberries.

Finch Blueberry Nursery is open Monday - Friday from 8:00 AM to 5:00 PM (ET) and may be reached by phoning 1-800-245-4662 or by emailing [email protected] .

Disclaimer: I have no business interest in Finch Blueberry Nursery, but I am a satisfied customer.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Like the other folks from Michigan that responded, I see a lot of honeybees busy in our blueberries when they are in blossom. Right now the bushes are if first green up and we are about two weeks away from blossom. It was the reason I started to keep honeybees to increase our berry corp. and so far the production has improved very well. I think blueberry honey is a very good honey and a lot of people ask for it. It is a darker honey with a fruity after taste. Perhaps in the southern states there is more competition for the blueberries when they are im bloom? Here in Michigan it will be the first major blooming plant.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

[ April 13, 2006, 04:03 PM: Message edited by: Brent Bean ]


----------



## Michigan Hobby (Feb 24, 2005)

For what's its worth, I do know that California has its almond pollination. But here in SW Mich. and especially Grand Junction, the blueberry capital of the world, honeybees are brought in by the semi-loads. There are thousands of hives placed each year right before bloom. 
I have been told, as someone else has said, that they might not be the most sought after blossom for honeybees, but it works here as Brent Bean said because there arent that many other blooms at that time. 
As far as the honey, I can not say, but am hoping to get my hives placed in some berries this year to give it a try.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

>Grand Junction, the blueberry capital of the world

Hehehe...


----------



## Michigan Hobby (Feb 24, 2005)

The truth hurts sometimes doesn't it George.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

I can't handle the truth!


----------



## busybguy (Apr 28, 2005)

My blueberry grower will not put my bees on until there is at least 20% of the bushes in open bloom and only one year did I have a problem because the surrounding property had apple trees blooming at the same time as the berries. We have found that if you place the hives throughout the field rather than in one bunch, the berry crop is much greater. The berry crop is 300% higher with bees than without.


----------



## Deano (Sep 4, 2004)

at beekeeping school we were taught that honey bees can not get to the nector part of the flower unless the bumble bee ct aslit on the side of the flower. my brother in law took his 15 split to a blue berry farm in feb. the queen cells hatched and had 4 or5 frames of wax built. only one had brood i was proud of him .it was his first time to split his hives. he said only problemhe has 44 hives now instead of 20


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Honey bees will forage other stuff before blueberries if they can find it, that's why they put on so many hives per acre and wait until the bloom has started- then they really don't have much choice but to work the blueberry. They can work the flowers, but it's not easy for them- the flowers dangle and are deep. Never heard that about the bumblebees slitting the flowers. Not sure I believe that.


----------



## DChap (Oct 19, 2005)

I have not heard of bumble bees slitting the flowers, but some wasps will chew a hole near the bottom of the blooms on trumpet vines and other deep flowers to get to the nectar and I have seen honey bees take advantage of the wasps work.

Blessed Bee
Doug


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

George: laugh all you want the statistics speak for themself, Michigan produces more blueberries than any other state. At one time Benton Harbor Mi. Had the largest fruit market in the world. And you might be surprised that we produce a lot of potatoes as well.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Mmm gooood, mashed potatoes topped with blueberry compote.


----------



## Jim Williamson (Feb 16, 2006)

> Never heard that about the bumblebees slitting the flowers. Not sure I believe that.


George, in the south, carpenter bees can't get down through the blueberry flower, so they chew through the side. This behavior is called nectar robbery as polination often does not occur. Honeybees then find these holes (or slits) and obtain nectar as well.

http://www.ent.uga.edu/bees/Publications/nectar_robbing.pdf


----------



## Jonathan Hofer (Aug 10, 2005)

I've had some blueberry honey that was produced here in Manitoba, and it was very good.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Another satisfied with Finch here.

I have heard that blueberry nectar requires irrigation at the right time of day to encourage bee flight there.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

>George: laugh all you want the statistics speak for themself

Sigh. I was always under the impression that Maine was the blueberry capital of the world. It just don't seem right, Maine should be the capital of *something* and if not blueberries, then what? Tourists?

>And you might be surprised that we produce a lot of potatoes as well.

Nothing surprises me anymore. You got any lobsters?

>George, in the south, carpenter bees can't get down through the blueberry flower, so they chew through the side.

Facinating. I can't honestly say I'm surprised. I know bumblebees are preferred for blueberry pollination but nobody does bumblebees commercially and the numbers of wild ones aren't sufficient even in a good year.

>I have heard that blueberry nectar requires irrigation at the right time of day to encourage bee flight there.

I know for a fact they don't irrigate blueberries around here, they might elsewhere in the state. There's about 500 acres of blueberries within 1 mile of where I live. They're all commercially pollinated to the tune of about 1500 hives. This place is lousy with bees during the month of May, then they're hauled off someplace else.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

George is on the right track. I believe Maine is #1 in WILD blueberry production - and Cherryfield Maine is the WILD Blueberry Capitol of the WORLD. Those OTHER berries are ok - but try to use them in pancakes or baking or prepared foods -> they just don't compare to the WILD ONES! Get Real - Get Maine!


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

>George is on the right track.

Thank you Andrew, I've been accused of being off track, off base, off kilter, off beat, off plumb, off the wall, off my rocker, off target, not to mention just plain awful, offal, and offset so often, it's nice to be vindicated once in a while.

If these guys want to claim the title of Blueberry Capital of the world... what do I care. I think I got `em on the lobsters, eh?

>Get Real - Get Maine!

Ayuh.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Ok George you got me on the Lobster, cant say about the tourist? If we could move Chicago to the west cost you might be able to claim that bragging right.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

>Ok George you got me on the Lobster, can’t say about the tourist?

Tourists? in Michigan? Come on, Maine is synonymous with "Vacation Land", it's on our license plates. We've even got different names for `em depending on where they come from- massholes from Massachusetts, summer complaints from New York, and New Jersey, blueheads from Florida, flatlanders for everyone else who's from "away".

We're so indoctrinated into the concept of vacations, even local folks have someplace to go for a while during the summer, no matter how poor they are. Sometimes it's just a parking place near a boat ramp, typically referred to as "camp". Folks go "up to camp" regardless of which direction they go.


----------



## mobees (Jul 26, 2004)

When we talk blueberrys we should distinguish between highbush and lowbush.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

In the area we live right on Lake Michigan in the southwest corner of the state our population more than doubles in the summer. Tourist! Yes we have Tourist!  
Mobees: highbush, lowbush we have both. I prefer the lowbush for hand picking. I think the bees do too they dont have to fly as high to get to them


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Maine has exclusively wild (lowbush) blueberries except where highbush has been cultivated. The wild berries tend to be smaller and more flavorful, seems to me.

I guess tourists are inevitable wherever you go..


----------



## mobees (Jul 26, 2004)

I would be curious on which are better
nectar producers. The lowbush seem to be poor
alot of the guys don't even bother supering
since the bees are usually just getting enough
to make it or less. A friend said he puts a few supers on and gets a little but the hives have
be feed when they come off the barrens. There is
a lot of talk about. I will know more first hand
in june.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

They don't super them here where I live Mo, they arrive in early to mid-May usually in 1 deep and 1 medium or shallow. The general concensus is that blueberries are a wash and if they come off blueberries as heavy as they went in, you're lucky. A few folks sell blueberry honey, and I got a little (a couple of shallow frames) of it off the migratory hives I got last summer but I suspect to get honey off them, you need some over-wintered hives that have already built up well by the time the bloom starts.

Typically the weather during blueberry bloom is cold and wet. Last spring, it rained 27 days in May and the first half of June wasn't much better.


----------



## beegee (Jun 3, 2003)

I have about 8 blueberry bushes in my front yard. I used to have my beehives amongst them, but my wife insisted they be moved. My honeybees will work the blueberries, but the main bees are bumblebee-types.


----------



## GeeBeeNC (Aug 23, 2005)

_When we talk blueberrys we should distinguish between highbush and lowbush._

And don't forget rabbit eye, honey bees will work rabbit eye. And Beegee that may well be what you have in NC. Tiffblue, powder blue, linda to name a few.


----------

